# kribs



## celticsteven (Dec 15, 2006)

hi guys currently have 2 kribs 1 male 1 female in a 20 gallon tank for breeding they are fairly happy i also have to glowlight tetras in there just as dither fish the tank has plenty of caves and a flowerpot or 2 my question is what plants would be suitable for this tank cheers.............steven


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

anything that will grow under the light you have....if you are using a single tube strip, light, I recommend changing the bulb to a GE Sunshine bulb from Lowes...for about $7. You could grow low to med light plants under that. The fish won't care what kind the plant is, but will appreciate the part they play in cleaning up the water..Also, when I bred kribs in my planted tanks, there is no need for special food for the fry. The parents escort them around the tank , while they scavenge for food reminants, and eat micro organisms that grow on live plants. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v420/BV77/Fish12110508.jpg http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v420/BV77/Fish092505002.jpg http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v420/BV77/Fish092505003.jpg the first two are 20 long tanks with one GE sunshine bulb. The third is a 10 gal with one of the 18" GE sunshine bulbs.


----------



## Ltrepeter2000 (Dec 6, 2006)

To actually give you a few suggestions, not knowing what your substrate is if any is difficult. Java ferns, Java moss, Anubias, some crypts and swords usually do fairly well in low to medium light. I have bred Kribs a few times and I mainly attached moss to the caves and used small rocks to secure ferns and anubias to in the vacinity of the cave openings to provide the female a bit of security. I usually had at least one sword in the tank to allow some escape during the initial breeding process. 

To get more detailed answers we need to know what type light fixture you have over the tank, what type or spectrum of bulb, what substrate and what type/power of filtration. These all impact what plants are going to be suited to your tank.

Thanks
Rob


----------



## celticsteven (Dec 15, 2006)

cheers guys got a couple of swords today they look good will post a pic soon ;-)


----------



## Murray (Jan 15, 2007)

i have a 20 g tank with two paired kribs 3 zebra danios 4 rummy nose tetras and one common pleco, one undergravel filter connected to a powerhead and a aquaclear 30 outboard filter rated for 20 to 30 gallons, can i still attatch java moss to some of my caves? I hear its very easy and beneficial for the tank


----------

